# Can someone help...



## tashnic (Apr 10, 2013)

This is Buzzard a True Black Ameraucana. I was convinced that Buzzy was a hen until he/she started to crow and even then I held on that he/she was a hen, but I started to do more research and now I'm even more confused. Can anyone tell me if Buzzy is a hen or a roo?


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

That would be a rooster.


----------



## kessy09 (Jun 16, 2013)

Rooster for sure.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Do you know what would help those new to chickens in determining sex? List what you see that says male or female. Like saddle feathers, combs, etc. It can be different for different breeds but it could prove helpful over time.


----------



## kessy09 (Jun 16, 2013)

I see feathers that are starting to sweep to either side (hard to see if they're pointy or not because of the color), prominent comb, thick legs, tall stance. Plus, the crowing.


----------



## tashnic (Apr 10, 2013)

Thanks y'all! I guess this means I have to get him a girlfriend


----------



## kessy09 (Jun 16, 2013)

tashnic said:


> Thanks y'all! I guess this means I have to get him a girlfriend


Any reason to get more chickens is a good one!


----------

